
Ask HN: What open source mailing list software do you use? - cshipley
I&#x27;m looking to set up a private mailing list. I would like it to support invites, access requests, moderation, simple automation, and archive searching.<p>What do you use&#x2F;recommend?
======
WestCoastJustin
[http://list.org/](http://list.org/)

